# Share your rescue stories.



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Have sent an application to Sunshine Gold rescue*

Hi,
I haven't rescued a GR yet but have just sent in my application after reading the story that Shaneamber put in about the dog named Holcombe. I'll keep you updated on how the process goes. Hopefully they will adopt to families with small children--if not then I will have to go with a puppy thru a breeder ( some breeders won't sell to families with small children either). :crossfing 
Cathy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I guess you could call our Honey a rescue as we got her thru the little tiny local Humane Soceity her in our little town. Her story as follows.

Our neighbors across the street did volunteer work at the tiny Humane Soceity here in Ingleside. One day they told my husband they had a golden retriever mix, about a year old, they wanted us to see. I told him NO. We already had Buck, Hunter and KayCee. Three was all we could afford. But that night they showed up at our door with a lady from the HS and this beautiful cream colored golden with huge feet, very thin legs, and HUGE chocolate eyes, and the softest pink tongue. We fell head over heels in love with her, and she hit it right off with our other dogs. We said we wanted her. However, hubby, a long haul trucker was leaving the next day and I was also going to be out of town for a couple of days visiting family in Austin. So it was arranged i would get her Dec. 7.

When I picked her up Dec. 7 I learned as much as the HS knew. Honey had been one hour from being gassed in the county pound when the HS took her. Each "gas day" they would go and get a couple of dogs they felt could be adopted. Having limited space and resourses, they could only take the most adoptable dogs. No one knew how she ended up in the pound. The HS had taken her the first part of Nov. and she had been spayed, given shots, was declared parasite free, including heartworms. She ws given heartworm pill the day before i picked her up.

Well, a month later I took her and paper work into my vet to get her started on Proheart6. This was before that poison killed my precious golden boy, Hunter. Well, when my vet tested her, she tested positive for heartworms. he said something was wrong. If she had been heartworm free the first of Nov. and given pills then and the first of Dec. there was no way she should be heartworm positive. He ran another test and again i watched it pop up positive. I decided to get her teated and set up for treatment in a few days later

I called the HS and they told me to take her to their vet. I did and watched as his test showed negative. The HS said my vet was trying to get money out of me, but I know him to well. A day or so later the HS vet called and asked if I would bring Honey in and let him take some blood and send it to Texas A&M for more exact testing. I did. Several days later (Honey had already had her treament) he called and said the results from A&M showed Honey was postivie for heartworms. I can tell you this, he used the Idexx Snap test and my vet used the Heska (wittness I think he called it) test.

When she had her treatment, I had to take her in early in the morning and they shaved a place on each hip. She got one injection that morning and they kept her all day and over night and got injection on the other side the next morning. I picked her up before they closed at 7:00 that night. I had to keep her contained in a wire kennel for 6 weeks, only allowed out on leash to go potty, eat and drink. It was very hard on her to be in that cage for 6 weeks. We had it set up in living room so she could always se us (except when in bed) and the other dogs.

At the end of the 6 weeks, she tested negative and I was told to let her run. And run she did. She ran up and down the yard, leaping, jumping, just bursting with energy.Today, almost 3 years later, she is still a bundle of energy, our Wild Child as we call her. But she loves us dearly and shows it all the time. It is almost as if she knows we saved her life. And she is as sweet as her name. Oh, the HS had been calling her Goldie, but hubby said she looked like she was made of spun Honey and that became her name.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I have always thought of Stormy as my rescue dog...even though i didn't get her through a rescue group. We had went to Wichita for a ceramic mold sale. I saw a ad in the paper for golden pups and convinced hubby to go let me take a look....well it turned out to be a golden mix puppy and only one left...and the man had decided to keep her....now the mother(stormy) he had tied up and was using her as a watchdog to his shop...skinny, dull, you know the look...

I finally convinced him to let me take her at least...loaded her in the van and away we went. The afternoon we had gotten home i was unloading my van and stepped backwards...almost stepped on her...she had dug her way out of the backyard and was just laying by my feet! She didn't bark for almost 2 years afte we got her....and if she saw a paper or somethingin your hand would almost hide. She was 3 when we got her and she crossed over the rainbow bridge on Jan 1.....16 years old and still one very sweet baby to us.

mary jean


----------



## Karbean (Jun 11, 2005)

*Rescues*

Meg:
I think you have a sense of why some of us Rescue Goldens. I started our local GR rescue in 2000 when I found Ben abandoned in the pound at 6 months. Since then another 250 in just the Florida Panhandle. The success stories you read are not polished in any way to make them tug at heartstrings....they just do. There is NOTHING in this world as gratifying as seeing a GR that you led out of the certain death of a kill shelter playing with family members years later. I'm convinced they know.....and remember. Our annual "alumni" reunions are a blast. Feel free to enjoy our stories at www.ecgrr.com. I've certainly enjoyed the process of finding homes for the best friends most folks will ever have. Cliff


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too was thinking maybe it might be a good idea to briefly put down our own little success stories in one big post of getting a rescued Golden and also maybe just mention anything that did not go well at first, but later did. This maybe be helpful for those sitting on the fence as to whether to get a rescued Golden or not as well as showing all the great thinking that can come out of it. 

Maybe include a picture or two of your rescued Golden(s) so we can all see the faces of success.

My Liam's story

I was looking into getting a second Golden for my house, and a companion for Lyndi. I thought about getting another pup and was going that route but I had remember all the work and time that I had to put in with Lyndi as a pup and I was not quite willing to start with all that again. So I decided to look at rescues and see what was involved there. I applied to 3 rescues that serviced my area. I also kept an almost daily eye out on _Petfinders.com _for Goldens as well.

I had been into this whole process for about 2 months when I saw a posting on Petfinders.com in the Philadelphia SPCA. At that time they had him named "Jackie". His picture was so cute that I decided to take time off work that afternoon and drive the hour into the city to look at him. Well the first time he had an ear infection and I was not able to really see him, or able to adopt him. So for the next couple of days I kept calling about him until about 3 days later they finally said he is fine now and up for adoption. However it was a first come first serve basis. So once again I took off from work in the afternoon to rush in there and see him. He was a very excitable, very skinny, boy that right away wanted to play as well as be petted and even cuddled. He was found wondering the streets of Philadelphia for who knows how many weeks and/or months. That was why he was so skinny!! The only real bad thing at that time was he would pee from so much excitement, even though he was completely housebroken. Well I decided that this little problem is one I can live with and probably solve. So I filled out the paper work for him and was granted adoption for him. However, he could not go home with me then. The SPCA policy was that he first had to be fixed before release. So off I go home again while they kept him to be fixed. 

The next day I took off from work again and drove back in there when they had called to say he was done. He was a pitiful site being very underweight, he had that bad kennel smell, they had an E-Collar on him and he was still "groggy" from surgery.

Well to make a long story shorter, it has been almost 1.5 years now that I have had Liam. He is still a huge cuddler, he still plays ALOT, and is very affectionate. He has adjusted well to his new forever home.

All in all, I could not now image not having him around and he has turned out to be one of the better decisions I have made in life. I do not regret for one minute getting him. 

Here are 2 pictures of him. One when I first got my skinny boy and one taken of him recently.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob you have done so much for him. He really looked bad back then. He just shines now, is simply stunning! What a wonderful transformation, all due to your love. Great story!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have time now, but I have fostered many Goldens. It's somewhere around the 30 mark. And MANY MANY more dogs of other breeds- Salukis (22 to be exact), Whippets, Greyhounds, GSDs, mixes...

Some of the more memorable Goldens I'd love to tell you all about when I have time  And post PICS  I have pics of every single one.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I lost my five year old Spencer in Sept, 2005. Cancer. I had a another Golden who we basically took from a BYB. Murphy was not quite a year when Spence died. I went into a deep depression. I wanted a puppy, but could not afford one. Spencer's vet bills were horrendous. My son, Adam, lives in Denver. He had also recently lost his senior Golden. He decided to pay the adoption fee for me, if I wanted to go to Denver and get a rescue from Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies. I filled out an online application, and they actually had someone here to do a home visit. We were approved. It happened quickly, we were in Denver just a few days later. A new dog had just come in, a neglect case out of SW Colorado. Someone from GRRR had just driven to a shelter up there to get him the day before, so he had not been there long enough to even be in foster care. They knew nothing aobut him. They had tushed him to the vet for shots and HW test..the vet estimated his age to be between 8-12 months. We wanted a young dog as Murphy was then 18 months. One look, one hug...there was something about this big guy that tugged at my heart. We were told he had been an outdoor only, tied up dog. Oh that just made me so upset...and Sampson, as we decided to call him, would NEVER have that kind of life again!

We have had him almost ten months now. He went from no manners or training to being very well behaved. He has two beds, (both inside), 2.5 acres for his playpen, 2 "brothers" tons of toys, and an abundance of love and attention. It feels as though he has always been a aprt of this family. I absolutely adore this guy and he is sure happy here. Rescue is GREAT! I would do it again, but need a bigger car! For now we are happy with our two Goldens and our Border Collie. 

I have signed up with GRRR to fster, and since I am home all day have requested a special needs dog. If they can foster one up here, we will happily help out!!! :bowl:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A few pics to get you started, til I have time tonight.

These are various happy ending fosters of mine:

Ruffles- Adopted










Sage- senior, I kept til he died:










Rally - Adopted (Senior)










Jamie, adopted:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I lost my five year old Spencer in Sept, 2005. Cancer. I had a another Golden who we basically took from a BYB. Murphy was not quite a year when Spence died. I went into a deep depression. I wanted a puppy, but could not afford one. Spencer's vet bills were horrendous. My son, Adam, lives in Denver. He had also recently lost his senior Golden. He decided to pay the adoption fee for me, if I wanted to go to Denver and get a rescue from Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies. I filled out an online application, and they actually had someone here to do a home visit. We were approved. It happened quickly, we were in Denver just a few days later. A new dog had just come in, a neglect case out of SW Colorado. Someone from GRRR had just driven to a shelter up there to get him the day before, so he had not been there long enough to even be in foster care. They knew nothing aobut him. They had tushed him to the vet for shots and HW test..the vet estimated his age to be between 8-12 months. We wanted a young dog as Murphy was then 18 months. One look, one hug...there was something about this big guy that tugged at my heart. We were told he had been an outdoor only, tied up dog. Oh that just made me so upset...and Sampson, as we decided to call him, would NEVER have that kind of life again!
> 
> We have had him almost ten months now. He went from no manners or training to being very well behaved. He has two beds, (both inside), 2.5 acres for his playpen, 2 "brothers" tons of toys, and an abundance of love and attention. It feels as though he has always been a aprt of this family. I absolutely adore this guy and he is sure happy here. Rescue is GREAT! I would do it again, but need a bigger car! For now we are happy with our two Goldens and our Border Collie.
> 
> I have signed up with GRRR to fster, and since I am home all day have requested a special needs dog. If they can foster one up here, we will happily help out!!! :bowl:


 
Aren't rescued goldens just the GREATEST !!!

Also that is so great you have decided to try fostering, and especially the ones that have special needs.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Rob, I appreciate your kind words. Yes, rescues are the best. I love giving a great home to a dog that has been deprived!

I am really hoping to get a foster. GRRR knows that I am a stay at home dog mom. I have told them I am here all the time and definitely have time to work with a special needs dog. Whether it be from trauma, abuse, whatever, I think lots of love, affection and attention can truly work wonders!

I have enjoyed reading all the rescue success stories here. Kudos to all of you who make such a difference!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Robbie's story is all that unusual*

Robbie's story isn't so unusual. He was a stray picked up by the city shelter. A big, beautiful golden retriever in a long line of pens at the shelter. We had lost our 14 yr old beagle in Jan 05, and our other dog was obviously lonely and unhappy alone. So I thought, should we get another dog? My son and I visited the shelter and walked through the kennels. Robbie didn't bark or come to the gate of his run like the other dogs, he just layed there with his head on the floor, he looked so sad. But when I knelt down outside his gate he lifted that great big head and looked at me with caramel teddy eyes, well I was hooked. None of the other dogs had grabbed my attention like Robbie, so we took him out for a walk and all he wanted was OUR attention. He had huge raw sores on both hips, hot spots, and I'm sure he was passed over by other people because of his condition. From the moment he lifted his head though, I knew he was going home with us. We brought our other dog up to meet him, just to be sure they'd get along, which they did. We brought him home and took him to our vet, two weeks of antibiotics and his sores healed. He is a joy, he has taught our 10 yr old Heinz 57 dog how to play for the first time in her life, and loves our son. He's a big dog and I still just want to hug and squeeze him. I think it's true that rescue/shelter dogs come to us in a special way, there were so many other pretty dogs trying to get our attention that day, but something about Robbie just snagged my attention - it was meant to be.

Robbie the weekend we brought him home.



And Robbie now.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a few rescue dogs of my own, but what I am most proud of is the work with SGRR. I invite you all to visit our website - especially our "Sunshine Faces" sunshine_faces . We just had end of year numbers in and as a group we placed over 190 dogs in 2006. I still sit here stunned by that. We are not a well-funded group, we just have some incredibly dedicated people! It's miraculous really and I cannot believe it myself. We had a budget deficit of over $11,000 (ouch.) but this year I hope to really make fundraising a major focus. My goal would be to raise $10,000 this year - a lofty goal I know - but ya gotta dream BIG!!! So any ideas out there for fundraisers would be SO welcome!


----------

